# Yorkshire Pudding Recipes?



## JESS (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi all any one got a old recipie for trad yorkshire pudding s
      ?                              ?                                      ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's one from "Company's Coming, Main Courses"

4 eggs
1 1/2 cups milk
1 1/2 cups flour
1 tsp salt


Beat eggs in bowl.  Mix in milk.  Beat in flour and salt till bubbly. Pour Hot drippings from roast in to each muffin tin.  Place in cold oven.  Turn temperature to 425 F (220 C).  Bake uncovered for about 30 mins till puffed and browned. 

You can also just pour 1/4 cup drippings into 8 X 8 pan, ,pour in batter.  Once cooked cut into individual servings.


----------



## kyles (Jul 28, 2004)

Every child in Tasmania, my home state, when they leave home, is given a copy of The Central Cookery Book. In my copy, the Yorkshire Pudding recipe is deeply stained from years of use, it rarely lets me down (sometimes Yorkshire puddings just won't puff, even if you do the same things you always do - in which case a packet of Aunt Bess's in the freezer doesn't hurt!


*Yorkshire Pudding*

3/4 cup Plain flour
1 t salt
1 egg
250 ml milk
50ml cold water

1. Sift flour and salt

2. Combine milk and water, then halve the liquid.

3. Make a well in middle of flour.

4. Break egg and add to flour.

5. With a wooden spoon, stir carefully from the centre, gradually working the flour into the egg and gradually adding 1/2 o the liquid.

6. When all the flour and 1/2 of the liquid is worked in beat with a wooden spoon (or electric mixer) for 5 minutes, then stir in rest of the liquid, mixing well.

7. Stand in a cool place for 30 minutes.

8. Prepare a hot oven 450 degrees fahrenheit or 230 degrees celsius. Heat your muffin tins or cake tin in the oven.

9. Spoon melted lard into the hot tins. Poor batter into hot oven and bake for approx 20 minutes.

_I usually put the yorkshires in after the roast is done, wrap the roast in foil to keep it warm. The meat benefits from the standing time._

By the way, nice to see you posting again Jess, I've missed you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowbaby (Jul 29, 2004)

Here's one from a Yorkshire chef  : James Martin. It works every time and is from his grandmother :

6 eggs
8 Oz (230g) plain flour
600 ml milk
beef dripping ( or other fat you can heat to a high heat)
salt

1. Mix together the eggs, flour and a pinch of salt.
2. Add the milk, stirring constantly, until you have a runny batter.
3. Leave this to rest, covered, in the refrigerator for up to 12 hours. (- it isn't essential to let it rest but that's the tradition and it is better!)
4. Place 1cm/½in of beef dripping in the bottom of each pudding mould, or if you are using a rectangular roasting tray, place 1cm/½in of beef dripping across the bottom.
5. Heat the dripping in the oven (at 240C/460F/Gas 8) for about ten minutes, until it is piping hot.
6. Remove the roasting tray from the oven, pour in the batter (as quickly as possible so the dripping doesn't cool too much), and immediately return to the oven. Bake for 25 minutes, until golden brown and crispy, *making sure not to open the oven door for the first 20 minutes*.

One tip, expect them to rise - don't put them too near the top of the oven! Oh also, the recipe can be easily halved or even halved again.
Let me know how it goes


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 31, 2004)

My mom made this with Roast Beef when we were kids. I loved it. My Fathers family came over here from England and she learned to cook this with Roast Beef. I hope this will make you all very happy. 

Preheat oven to 450. 
Whisk 1 cup all purpose flour and one teaspoon salt. 
Wisk together 2 large eggs and 1 cup milk. 
Add the flour mixture and beat till blended. 
Now heat a 13 x9 inch glass baking pan for ten minutes in the oven.(this is very important) 
Then add 1/4 cup beef drippings or 4 tablespoons melted butter to the baking dish. 
Pour all the batter in the dish.....Bake for 15 minutes.reduce temp to 35 abd bake till puffy and golden brown. Cut and serve immediately.....and I mean immediately. This is food to die for.


----------

